# PSE Full Throttle has arrived!!!!



## killitgrillit (Dec 17, 2013)

Look what showed up at the door today
29" draw 70#'s have not had time to get any speeds yet had to leave for work but I will get some ASAP.
 I shot an omen for a couple years and loved it, shot the DNA last year and if someone don't buy this one I might add it to the rack. The draw is 10 times better than the omen and there is just a little and I mean little hump at the end, and it will keep you true to your form because it's setting on Go fast mode.
 I'll try to get more info this weekend, get some different arrows and speeds.


----------



## tcarter86 (Dec 17, 2013)

nice...


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 17, 2013)

nice looking rig, I have a omen pro and don't think I can part from it , its deadly , I might try the full throttle in the future.


----------



## keowens31 (Dec 18, 2013)

That's very nice.... Get us some speeds and info posted. Quick!!!


----------



## kevincox (Dec 18, 2013)

What's the brace height?


----------



## BPowell92 (Dec 18, 2013)

kevincox said:


> what's the brace height?



5 1/4"


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 18, 2013)

BPowell92 said:


> 5 1/4"



Take off your watch.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 18, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> Take off your watch.



You would really be surprised........I think this might be my hunting bow for next time.....


----------



## C Cape (Dec 19, 2013)

alligood729 said:


> You would really be surprised........I think this might be my hunting bow for next time.....



With your long dl?!


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 19, 2013)

C Cape said:


> With your long dl?!



Yep....ain't another bow that will get me well over 300fps at 27" and 60lbs....


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 19, 2013)

alligood729 said:


> Yep....ain't another bow that will get me well over 300fps at 27" and 60lbs....



Not even an ubsession?????


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 19, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> Not even an ubsession?????



Don't start.....


----------



## kevincox (Dec 19, 2013)

BPowell92 said:


> 5 1/4"



Wow, I'm used to shooting 7. How is your accuracy with it?


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 19, 2013)

kevincox said:


> Wow, I'm used to shooting 7. How is your accuracy with it?



Kevin, I hunted with an Omen last year, and this is basically just, from what I'm told and read, is smoother. Now, the one I shot last year was only 50lbs, so drawing it was like butter. And, that 50lbs at 27", shot a 350gr arrow at 285fps.Any bow is only as accurate as the shooter, and as long as you can hold consistent form, it's very accurate. I only drew it back on one deer, and she had a terrible time with how accurate it was....


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 19, 2013)

This just in!!!
 Bow set at 70# 29"draw, whisker biscuit rest, d-loop and 350 gr arrow
359.8
360.6
360.1

Will try to get some different speeds saturday


----------



## watermedic (Dec 19, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> This just in!!!
> Bow set at 70# 29"draw, whisker biscuit rest, d-loop and 350 gr arrow
> 359.8
> 360.6
> ...



That is awesome!!!


----------



## Chasintail (Dec 19, 2013)

Cant wait to shoot this bad boy


----------



## keowens31 (Dec 20, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> This just in!!!
> Bow set at 70# 29"draw, whisker biscuit rest, d-loop and 350 gr arrow
> 359.8
> 360.6
> ...



 Thats fast if any one does not know!!! Say what you may, this will be the bow to deal with this year. I got the chance to take a few shots with one yesterday that was set at 29/60, it was pretty dang sweet. The benchmark has been set!!! And thats my verdict!!


----------



## SWWTV (Dec 20, 2013)

It should be fast at 5 1/4 brace and 70 % let off it even looks fast.


----------



## dhardegree (Dec 20, 2013)

I shot one a few weeks ago and was amazed.  I agree, the one to beat.


----------



## cellefsen1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Those speeds seem a little high.I shoot the DNA and love it.but 350 actual fps is insane.I know no two chronos are the same but dang


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 21, 2013)

cellefsen1 said:


> Those speeds seem a little high.I shoot the DNA and love it.but 350 actual fps is insane.I know no two chronos are the same but dang



Oh no doubt about it, it's fast. I shot a DNA last year and it's fast but it ain't no where close to the full throttle


----------



## Sitsintrees (Dec 29, 2013)

Awesome bow.  Big John @ Lake Oconee Golf & Archery set up mine Friday.   Specs: 30" draw, 61 lbs.   Ttl arrow weight 375 gr.
Shooting 333 fps.
By comparison, my Omen Pro with the same specs (62 lbs) & same arrow shoots 323-324 through the same chrony.   Both great bows, but the draw cycle on the Full Throttle is soooo much better.


----------



## wazman19 (Dec 29, 2013)

Im thinking about selling my mission ballistic and buying this bow during the off season. I cant wait to shoot one.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sitsintrees said:


> Awesome bow.  Big John @ Lake Oconee Golf & Archery set up mine Friday.   Specs: 30" draw, 61 lbs.   Ttl arrow weight 375 gr.
> Shooting 333 fps.
> By comparison, my Omen Pro with the same specs (62 lbs) & same arrow shoots 323-324 through the same chrony.   Both great bows, but the draw cycle on the Full Throttle is soooo much better.



He told me the specs when he set it up, I'll have to wait til the ATA show to shoot one, but I'm thinking the FT will be my next hunting bow....


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 29, 2013)

alligood729 said:


> He told me the specs when he set it up, I'll have to wait til the ATA show to shoot one, but I'm thinking the FT will be my next hunting bow....



I can see it now...55#, 24" DL, 340 gr arrow, eleven hundredy million fps.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 29, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> I can see it now...55#, 24" DL, 340 gr arrow, eleven hundredy million fps.


And.... There went my gum! That's hilarious. Try reading eleven hundredy million out loud and you will see what I mean!  I can't say anything. 27" draw 53#..


----------



## bigblocktransam (Dec 29, 2013)

Careful, them cams will snatch you through the arrow rest!!


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 30, 2013)

*that's what the Omen was like IMO....*



bigblocktransam said:


> Careful, them cams will snatch you through the arrow rest!!



....and why I did not buy/use one for hunting. So tell me how this new bow compares. Thanks, I'm shopping for a backup bow and I'm 27" DL, too. I dropped to 60 lb bows and have enjoyed them a LOT!


----------



## Sitsintrees (Dec 30, 2013)

bigblocktransam said:


> Careful, them cams will snatch you through the arrow rest!!


It really is not bad. If the shooter has any experience at all and decent form, should not be a problem.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 30, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> I can see it now...55#, 24" DL, 340 gr arrow, eleven hundredy million fps.



Nope....60lbs, 350gr arrow, eleven hundredy million and 3 fps....


----------



## bigblocktransam (Dec 30, 2013)

Sitsintrees said:


> It really is not bad. If the shooter has any experience at all and decent form, should not be a problem.



I know I was poking fun, my brother in law has the omen, once the cams roll over, you'd better not let it creep. I like the omen, I'm just used to a wide valley.


----------



## Sitsintrees (Dec 30, 2013)

bigblocktransam said:


> I know I was poking fun, my brother in law has the omen, once the cams roll over, you'd better not let it creep. I like the omen, I'm just used to a wide valley.


I hear ya.
So far, my impressions shooting them side X side, the draw cycle on the Throttle is much,much better. Speed on the Throttle is better.  But, the valley on my Omen Pro is better, allowing for a little creep. No creep on the Throttle. You better pull against the wall & maintain that pull or it's gone.


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 30, 2013)

Sitsintrees said:


> No creep on the Throttle. You better pull against the wall & maintain that pull or it's gone.



You should be doing that with any bow u shoot!!!


----------



## Sitsintrees (Dec 30, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> You should be doing that with any bow u shoot!!!



"Should" is the key word .....


----------



## Tracker1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Haven't been able to shoot one yet, will fix that at the ATA next week, but I'm hearing its a real shooter!


----------



## South Man (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice looking bow. I shoot the DNA and so far so good. I'm sure this one will be a shooter as well.


----------

